# My 1st And New To Me South Bend



## jfjohn77 (Nov 22, 2015)

I found it on Craigslist in Colorado, I'm in Texas near Houston. This is what I saw:




Asked for more photos and received these:






Left Friday morning at 6:00 am and returned this morning, Sunday at 8:00 am, 52 hrs and 2104 mi. later with this:













What do you think? I'm just learning and getting started, but I think it is a good one. Now to get them cleaned and restored.
Oh... I forgot the tailstock is still in the back seat.


----------



## DoogieB (Nov 22, 2015)

Looks like a really nice lathe!  Lotsa tooling and a SB drill press.  Good deal.


----------



## francist (Nov 22, 2015)

Don't you just hate it when that happens -- more stuff than you originally thought! Misleading advertising is what it is.... 

-frank


----------



## Charles Spencer (Nov 22, 2015)

Did you bring the drill press along to make sure it played well with the lathe before you adopted it?


----------



## jfjohn77 (Nov 22, 2015)

Charles Spencer said:


> Did you bring the drill press along to make sure it played well with the lathe before you adopted it?



No, actually after I decided to go up there, I figured what the heck... I'm headed up there anyway, let's see what else is available there or nearby. The lathe was in Colorado Springs and I found the drill in Denver for $300... couldn't pass it up for the "Matching Pair" and it even made the trip more worth while. The lady in Col. Spr. made me a deal on the scroll saw and bench grinder too. What was really bad was took the wife for company and to keep me awake... the lady had an old antique wood stove for sale too, so now I have another restoration project (which one do you think will be completed first?). And she got an old copper milk pale too. I ended up with so much stuff, I had to buy that trailer to get home!


----------



## David VanNorman (Nov 22, 2015)

Lathe and drill press look darn nice. Good for you.


----------



## A618fan2 (Nov 22, 2015)

Wow - nice haul!  And no doubt some great memories as well.  Congrats!


----------



## jfjohn77 (Nov 23, 2015)

After checking the serial number out, it looks like the lathe was manufactured in early 1947 and left the factory as a "B" model. The Quick Change gear box must have been added later, but purchased new because the plate is not stenciled with a Cat. No. or Bed Length.


----------



## joebiplane (Jan 12, 2016)

I hope you paid through the nose for the lathe.... The Frosting look like it just left the Factory..... Congrats on a lovely machine !
joe


----------



## jfjohn77 (Jan 12, 2016)

joebiplane said:


> I hope you paid through the nose for the lathe.... The Frosting look like it just left the Factory..... Congrats on a lovely machine !
> joe



No, actually I paid a much lower price than any of the lathes I had been looking at within the past two months before buying it. That was why I jumped on it and made that trip!


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 12, 2016)

Good lord, you averaged 40 mph even while standing still. That's some road trip. That is a very nice lathe, looks like it was new last year.


----------



## jfjohn77 (Jan 12, 2016)

About 58.5 mph.


----------



## joebiplane (Jan 12, 2016)

Sometimes you eat the bear !!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stupoty (Jan 12, 2016)

Looks like a perfect starter set. 

Lathe, pillar drill, bench grinder and is that a die file'r too ? 4 jaw chuck looks very tidy and many accessories.

Amazing,

Stuart


----------



## David VanNorman (Jan 14, 2016)

God bless you did good.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 15, 2016)

The lathe looks to be in very nice shape!  Now you have a trailer to buy more goodies with down the road.


----------



## silverhawk (Jan 20, 2016)

Congrats!  That was must have been a great trip!


----------



## LucknowKen (Jan 23, 2016)

Awesome! Looks well cared for. I would not ask you what you paid, but here is one example of what is available up here:
	

		
			
		

		
	





That price is in CAD $. I have not checked recently but in US $  that's about $3.50.
Also that is not my listing, (comparison only) but i have been in contact with the seller.


----------

